# Cut outs?



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Commercial beek here, must have skipped that day in class that they defined "cut outs" to us. Maybe I'm just having a brain fart!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Not sure the specific name but I refer to a cut out, when I remove a feral hive from a wall or other part of a building. Literally I cut out the comb and try to remove as many bees as possible.


----------

